
Milwaukee Protocol - philangist
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Milwaukee_protocol
======
earless1
I learned about this via a RadioLab podcast episode. interesting listen
[http://www.radiolab.org/story/312245-rodney-versus-
death/](http://www.radiolab.org/story/312245-rodney-versus-death/)

------
cguess
If you're more interested in this, this book is great:
[http://www.amazon.com/Rabid-Cultural-History-Worlds-
Diabolic...](http://www.amazon.com/Rabid-Cultural-History-Worlds-
Diabolical/dp/0143123572)

There's a whole chapter about just this case.

